# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Cobra 29 LTD Classic - Τα φώτα σας!

## zchiotis

Γεια χαρά στο φόρουμ, Θα ηθελα την βοήθειά σας για το παραπάνω CB. 
Επεσε στα χέρια μου πρόσφατα και έχει καποια προβληματάκια. Ξέρω οτι ειναι ενα σχετικά εύκολο για επισκευή μηχάνημα οποτε πιστεύω με λιγη βοήθεια απο κάποιον που εχει ασχοληθεί θα δουλέψει ξανά.

Ο π/δ παιρνει τροφοδοσία, αναβει η λαμπίτσα του SWR meter, ανάβει πράσινο το Rx και ακούγεται ενα "κλακ" στο ηχείο (κατα την εκκίνηση) χωρίς όμως να ακούγεται η λήψη (έστω παράσιτα).
To noise blank ειναι στο OFF
το Squelch τερμα αριστερά και αλλάζοντας το volume ή κανάλια δεν ακούγεται κατι στο ηχείο παρα μόνο ενα πολύ πολύ χαμηλό φύσημα συνεχόμενο.
Πατώντας το PTT, το Rx γίνεται κόκκινο Tx και μετα απο δυο δευτερα ανάβει το κόκκινο ANT λαμπακι που προειδοποιεί για πολλά στάσιμα. Στην εξοδο της κεραίας εχω μια αντίσταση 50Ω.
Το SWR meter δεν κουνιέται καθόλου (φαινεται χαλασμένο).

Τέλος στην λειτουργία PA δεν παίζει ούτε στο εξωτερικό ηχείο. Μόνο ενα "κλακ" στο ηχείο οποτε παταω το κουμπί.

Απο που να ξεκινήσω? Τι να μετρήσω?  τι μπορεί να φταίει?
Παρακαλώ οποιος ξερει ας με φωτίσει... Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά,
Ζήσης

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μάλλον VCO.

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Γεια σου φίλε, αν δεν ακούγεται τίποτα  και στην λειτουργία ΡΑ ούτε παράσιτα στην λήψη πολύ πιθανό να ειναι καμένο το ολοκληρωμένο που διαμορφώνει το φέρον. δηλαδή ο ενισχυτής audio. Κι ετσι όμως πρέπει να βγάζει RF, κανονικά 5W. Τι αντίσταση εχεις στην έξοδο? αν ειναι σύρματος και οχι άνθρακα θα έχεις πάρα πολλά στάσιμα. Το όργανο δεν μετράει μονο στάσιμα, αλλά και RF out στην εκπομπή. Που είναι ο διακόπτης και δεν κουνιέται η βελόνα?

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Πρωτα απο ολα κοιταμε τα απλα οπως το μικροφωνο
πρεπει να εχουμε 1-3 ΤΧ και 1-4 για ΡΧ
δηλ βραχυκυκλωσε με ενα κροκοδειλο το 1 με το 4
στο βυσμα του CB χωρις το μικροφωνο και βλεπουμε.Mic_Plug_Positions.jpg

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

29sch2.jpgΚαι σχεδιο

----------


## zchiotis

> Γεια σου φίλε, αν δεν ακούγεται τίποτα  και στην λειτουργία ΡΑ ούτε παράσιτα στην λήψη πολύ πιθανό να ειναι καμένο το ολοκληρωμένο που διαμορφώνει το φέρον. δηλαδή ο ενισχυτής audio. Κι ετσι όμως πρέπει να βγάζει RF, κανονικά 5W. Τι αντίσταση εχεις στην έξοδο? αν ειναι σύρματος και οχι άνθρακα θα έχεις πάρα πολλά στάσιμα. Το όργανο δεν μετράει μονο στάσιμα, αλλά και RF out στην εκπομπή. Που είναι ο διακόπτης και δεν κουνιέται η βελόνα?


Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις και την άμεση ανταπόκριση!
Λοιπόν εχω παραγγείλει το ολοκληρομένο του VCO δηλαδή το TA7310 και τον ενισχυτη Audio ΤΑ7222
Θα αλλάξουμε αυτά για αρχή και βλέπουμε... βρηκα ενα service manual που εγραφε τι τάσεις πρέπει να μετρήσω σε κάθε pin καθε ολοκληρωμένου και αυτό που πραγματικά δεν εβγαινε ηταν στο PLL. Θα το αλλαξουμε και βλεποντας.
Πατώντας το PTT βλέπω τα φωτα να χαμηλώνουν λόγω πτώσης τάσης οποτε μάλλον το RF δουλεύει.
Το οργανο δεν δουλεύει σε οποιαδήποτε θεση κι αν βάλω το διακόπτη, οπότε δεν φαίνεται τίποτα...

Ευχαριστώ το Δημήτρη για το σχέδιο αν και μερικά πράγματα δεν είναι ίδια με αυτά που έχει επάνω. Φαινεται πειραγμένη η πλακέτα καθώς ειδα μια προσθήκη-χειροτεχνία με κατι κρυστάλλους γύρω στα 14Mhz. Ισως οταν γυρίζεις διακόπτη (λογικα το DIM) να κατεβαίνει σε πιο χαμηλή συχνότητα και να δουλεύει εκεί. Φαινεται αλλαγμένο και το τρανσίστορ εξόδου...

Οταν έρθουν τα υλικά βλέπουμε παλι.
Ευχαριστώ ξανά όλους,
Ζήσης

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Γεια σου Ζήση, κατά πασα πιθανότητα το κυκλωματακι με τους κρυστάλλους ειναι για την προσθήκη πάνω και κατω μπάντας, και αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου ομως πρέπει να ειναι κοντά στους 10,240ΜΗz και οχι 14ΜHz, αλλά εχω πάρα πολλα χρόνια ν ασχοληθώ και δεν θυμάμαι. Συνήθως το βάζουν στον διακόπτη Ch9 C19 που έχει τρεις θέσεις. Αν όμως είναι ενας επιπλέον κρυσταλλος για μια έξτρα μπάντα μπορεί να μπει στο DIM. 
Αν δεν έχεις γέφυρα στάσιμων, φτιάξε και το οργανάκι, θα σου φανεί απαραίτητο. Πολλές πληροφορίες έχει σ αυτή την σελίδα http://www.cbtricks.com/radios/cobra...td_st_29wx_st/ πιστεύω ότι θα την έχεις βρει.[/URL]. Πάντως αν είναι χεριασμενο θα είναι πιο δύσκολη η επισκευή.

----------


## zchiotis

> Γεια σου Ζήση, κατά πασα πιθανότητα το κυκλωματακι με τους κρυστάλλους ειναι για την προσθήκη πάνω και κατω μπάντας, και αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου ομως πρέπει να ειναι κοντά στους 10,240ΜΗz και οχι 14ΜHz, αλλά εχω πάρα πολλα χρόνια ν ασχοληθώ και δεν θυμάμαι. Συνήθως το βάζουν στον διακόπτη Ch9 C19 που έχει τρεις θέσεις. Αν όμως είναι ενας επιπλέον κρυσταλλος για μια έξτρα μπάντα μπορεί να μπει στο DIM. 
> Αν δεν έχεις γέφυρα στάσιμων, φτιάξε και το οργανάκι, θα σου φανεί απαραίτητο. Πολλές πληροφορίες έχει σ αυτή την σελίδα http://www.cbtricks.com/radios/cobra...td_st_29wx_st/ πιστεύω ότι θα την έχεις βρει.[/URL]. Πάντως αν είναι χεριασμενο θα είναι πιο δύσκολη η επισκευή.


Το κυκλωματάκι αυτό βγαζει καλώδια και στο ch9/normal και στο dim. Θα το ξανακοιτάξω να σου πω ακριβώς για τους κρυστάλλους... Μακάρι να δουλεύει και SSB γιατι καπου στην αποθήκη υπαρχει ενα transverter του πατέρα μου που κανει τα 30mhz στις μπαντες των 7, 14 και 50mhz αν θυμαμαι καλά. Βεβαια εκεί θα χρειάζεται και διαφορετική κεραία, αλλα είναι κι αυτό μια πτυχή. Πιο μικρός άκουγα φανατικά καφενείο θυμάμαι (με άλλο π/δ) στους 6.710 και γινόταν χαμός. Δεν ξερω αν και σημερα μιλανε εκεί.
Δεν εχω γέφυρα δυστυχώς αλλα θα παω να παρω ενα οργανάκι... ελπίζω να είναι απλά καμένο και να μην εχει πιο βαθύ προβλημα. 

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να χρειάζονται αλλαγή οι πυκνωτές.??
Μετρησα αρκετούς για "συνέχεια", οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί ήταν καλοί όμως μερικοί κεραμικοί έδειξαν αγώγιμοι. Γινεται να "σκασουν" οι κεραμικοί ετσι ευκολα?

Σε χιλιοευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου, εκτιμώ την βοήθειά σου μιας και δεν εχω "κατσαβιδιάσει" ποτέ πομποδέκτη... :Biggrin:

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Ζήση και εγώ νόμιζα οτι οι κεραμικοί δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα και κρατάνε μια ζωή, αλλά μάλλον απ οτι διαβάζω και εδώ στο φόρουμ έχουν θέμα. Σίγουρα αν δεν μετράς πάνω απο αρκετές δεκάδες ΜΩ άλλαξε τους.
 Να έχει SSB δύσκολο, είναι πολύ μεγάλη μετατροπή, θέλει φίλτρα κλπ και δεν γίνεται απλά με κρύσταλλο διόδους καμιά αντίσταση και έναν διακόπτη, όπως οι πάνω και κάτω μπάντες.
 Τα καφενεία, απ οτι ξέρω υπάρχουν ακόμα στους 3,5 και στους 7 μεγακυκλους  ίσως λίγο διαφορετικά απ οτι παλιά που ήταν όλοι μια παρέα.
 Σε ότι μπορώ ευχαρίστως να  βοηθήσω, σ ευχαριστώ κι εγω γιατί θυμήθηκα κάποια πράγματα για τα CB, που είχα πάνω απο 20 χρόνια ν ασχοληθώ!

----------


## zchiotis

Χαιρετω και παλι.

Λοιπόν άλλαξα τα ολοκληρωμενα 
TA7222 που είναι το audio amplifier (IC4)
TA7310P που ειναι το VCO. (IC2)
και εναν πυκνωτη που ήταν σκασμένος (C150) (μάλλον ειχε πολλά βάσανα :Rolleyes: )
πλέον δεν μετράω σε κανεναν πυκνωτή "συνέχεια"...

*Το μονο* που άλλαξε είναι οτι ενα πολυ πολύ μικρο φυσημα στο ηχείο που είχε πριν, έφυγε. Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι καλό ή κακό... δεν πείραξα κατι άλλο... απλα εβγαλα τα παλιά και έβαλα τα καινούρια ολοκληρωμένα...

Ποιό είναι το επόμενο βημα..?? τι να μετρήσω? τί να αλλάξω?? Το PA συνεχίζει να μη λειτουργεί...

Το σχέδιο που δουλεύω είναι αυτό: http://www.cbtricks.com/radios/cobra...ltd_sm_sch.jpg

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Έχεις δοκιμάσει οτι το audio δουλεύει? Λογικά αν ακουμπήσεις το ποδαράκι 4 στο IC4 με το χέρι θα ακούσεις βόμβο απο το μεγάφωνο, στην λήψη πάντα, χωρίς να πατάς το ΡΤΤ. Τσέκαρε και το TR13 μήπως είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο. 
 Το ότι χει σκάσει o C150 δεν μου φαίνεται κάλο, πιθανόν να έχει φάει RF το μηχάνημα απο κάποια ¨παντόφλα¨.
Σιγουρέψου πρώτα οτι ο ενισχυτής audio δουλεύει και μετα βλέπουμε, καλό και ίσως απαραίτητο είναι να έχεις στην διάθεση σου κάποιο συχνόμετρο.

----------


## zchiotis

> Έχεις δοκιμάσει οτι το audio δουλεύει? Λογικά αν ακουμπήσεις το ποδαράκι 4 στο IC4 με το χέρι θα ακούσεις βόμβο απο το μεγάφωνο, στην λήψη πάντα, χωρίς να πατάς το ΡΤΤ. Τσέκαρε και το TR13 μήπως είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο. 
>  Το ότι χει σκάσει o C150 δεν μου φαίνεται κάλο, πιθανόν να έχει φάει RF το μηχάνημα απο κάποια ¨παντόφλα¨.
> Σιγουρέψου πρώτα οτι ο ενισχυτής audio δουλεύει και μετα βλέπουμε, καλό και ίσως απαραίτητο είναι να έχεις στην διάθεση σου κάποιο συχνόμετρο.


Λοιπον εχουμε εξελιξεις απο τον ασθενή.
Το audio δουλεύει... Είχα κάνει το λάθος και εβαλα κανονική βίδα για να βιδωθεί στο σασί και ετσι έκανε σώμα το ολοκληρωμένο με τη γείωση. Τωρα εβαλα πλαστική και είναι οκ όπως τα λές, το πιν4 κανει βομβο.

Αφου το διόρθωσα, εβαλα ενα πηνιόσυρμα στην κεραία και ιδού!!!!!
Εχουμε Rx!!!!! Ισως να φταιει και ο πυκνωτης που αλλαξα ίσως και το VCO... ο,τι και να είναι παίζει.
Γυρνωντας τα κανάλια ακούω και λιγο διαφορετικό παράσιτο, και μια μικρή παυση την ώρα που γυρναω το διακόπτη, άρα το PLL φανταζομαι δουλευει και αυτό... Το ποτενσιόμετρο του RF GAIN δεν δουλευει και παρα πολύ καλά ομως μικρό το κακό...
To PA εξακολουθεί να μην δουλεύει ομως δεν ξερω γιατί...
Επομενο  βήμα είναι το οργανάκι... Παρήγγειλα και οργανάκι και LCD που λείπει...

Συχνόμετρο δεν έχω, έχει όμως ξαδερφος παλμογράφο 50MHz οποτε κανουμε δουλεια
Συντομα θα εχω στα χερια μου και ενα δεύτερο CB που δουλευει για να κανω δοκιμή.

Στην περιπτωση που το εχει τσουρουφλίσει παντόφλα, τι άλλο πρεπει να κοιταξω..??
Σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ για την βοήθεια και πάλι...!

Οριστε και ενα video για του λογου το αληθές,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A-l4AG5LPI

Και ενα τεστ με το baofeng. To cobra ειναι στο καναλι 13 - 27.115
στα uhf οι αρμονικες του θα βγούν 27.115 * 16 = 433.840mhz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVNnGfqPLpM

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Απ ότι φαίνεται, ο ασθενής έχει ελπίδες να γίνει πλήρως λειτουργικός, εκπέμπει και ακούει, πόσο καλά θα δείξει, αν δεν έχεις ούτε PA ούτε διαμόρφωση στο φέρον αφού λειτουργεί το IC4 κοίταξε το κύκλωμα γύρω από τα ΤR17, TR18 και φυσικά το μικρόφωνο.
 Συνήθως απ ότι ξέρω στα τσουρουφλίσματα είναι πιο ευαίσθητα το πρώτο στάδιο της λήψης, το τελευταίο της εκπομπής, και οι πυκνωτές μεταξύ τεχνητής και πραγματικής γείωσης όπως ο C150. 
 Αν έχεις στην διάθεση σου παλμογράφο και τις γνώσεις θα μπορείς να κάνεις κάποιους έλεγχους ευθυγράμμισης και αν ο παλμογράφος το υποστηρίζει και συχνότητας, όπως αναφέρει το service manual που υπάρχει στο cb tricks.

----------


## zchiotis

> Απ ότι φαίνεται, ο ασθενής έχει ελπίδες να γίνει πλήρως λειτουργικός, εκπέμπει και ακούει, πόσο καλά θα δείξει, αν δεν έχεις ούτε PA ούτε διαμόρφωση στο φέρον αφού λειτουργεί το IC4 κοίταξε το κύκλωμα γύρω από τα ΤR17, TR18 και φυσικά το μικρόφωνο.
>  Συνήθως απ ότι ξέρω στα τσουρουφλίσματα είναι πιο ευαίσθητα το πρώτο στάδιο της λήψης, το τελευταίο της εκπομπής, και οι πυκνωτές μεταξύ τεχνητής και πραγματικής γείωσης όπως ο C150. 
>  Αν έχεις στην διάθεση σου παλμογράφο και τις γνώσεις θα μπορείς να κάνεις κάποιους έλεγχους ευθυγράμμισης και αν ο παλμογράφος το υποστηρίζει και συχνότητας, όπως αναφέρει το service manual που υπάρχει στο cb tricks.


Μετά απο πολύ πονοκέφαλο, καθώς με καθοδήγησες στο TR17, μετρώντας βρήκα οτι δεν είχε τάση στη βάση του. Ψάχνοντας λιγο βρήκα τον C68 (100μF ηλ/κος) βραχυκυκλωμένο, τον άλλαξα και βουαλά.!

Βρηκα το παλιό cobra 148gtl-b του πατέρα και εκοψα δυο κεραίες λ/4 και ο ασθενής εγινε καλά, και μαλιστα με πολυ καλύτερη διαμόρφωση στο Tx παρά στο Rx. Μάλλον πρεπει να αλλαχτούν ολοι οι πυκνωτές ένας προς ένας. Πρίν αλλάξω τον C68 το μόνο που ακουγόταν στην εκπομπή, ήταν βόμβος δυνατός. Πλέον το ακούω μέχρι και στο Baofeng που είναι FM!!!! Είναι βεβαια δίπλα διπλα γι αυτό ακουγεται, αλλα ναι...!!!

Επίσης καθως το s-meter δεν δουλεύει για να μετρήσω τα στασιμα, εβαλα το arduino να διαβασει την ταση του, και να τα εμφανίζει σε μπάρες σε μια LCD. 

Αυτό που μένει τώρα είναι να γινουν μερικες ρυθμίσεις όπως λες, παρουσία παλμογράφου. Θα κανω ό,τι μπορώ αφου μελετήσω το service manual. Αν χρειαστώ καποια βοήθεια στις ρυθμίσεις(που θα χρειαστώ σιγουρα...) εδώ είμαστε!!

Έτσι αισίως να ευχαριστήσω για ακόμη μια φορά το Forum και* ιδιαίτερα το Δημήτρη104* για την πολύτιμη και ευστοχη καθοδήγηση του σαφώς και *για το χρόνο του.!*

----------

